# iPhone Rogers Voicemail



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

I have an iPhone set up on 1.1.1 FW and am with Rogers.

I just set up my voicemail and I was wondering if anyone could give me some info as to how to use the voicemail setting on the iPhone to connect to my voicemail system.


----------



## Camellama (Oct 29, 2007)

1.1.1 dosnt work with with Rogers voicemail system... except for the part that u can call ur voicemail, but if you upgrade to 1.1.2 (which isnt hard to jailbreak and unlock now) it will at least give u a indication when you have a new voicemail.


----------



## Sparhawk (Aug 19, 2006)

any indication when the iPhone will come to Canada?


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

nutsngum said:


> I have an iPhone set up on 1.1.1 FW and am with Rogers.
> 
> I just set up my voicemail and I was wondering if anyone could give me some info as to how to use the voicemail setting on the iPhone to connect to my voicemail system.


Are you talking about VISUAL VOICEMAIL? Or just voicemail in general?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Camellama said:


> 1.1.1 dosnt work with with Rogers voicemail system... except for the part that u can call ur voicemail, but if you upgrade to 1.1.2 (which isnt hard to jailbreak and unlock now) it will at least give u a indication when you have a new voicemail.


I'm using 1.1.1 and receive voice mail notification. There's a patch one can apply, it's available from the Installer.app, that will fix the voice mail notification issue (the red dot and SMS) in 1.1.1. I can't remember the name off the top of my head, but it's something obviously like "1.1.1 Voicemail Patch".


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

JustAMacUser said:


> I'm using 1.1.1 and receive voice mail notification. There's a patch one can apply, it's available from the Installer.app, that will fix the voice mail notification issue (the red dot and SMS) in 1.1.1. I can't remember the name off the top of my head, but it's something obviously like "1.1.1 Voicemail Patch".


awesome i'll give that a try.

is there any other prep i need to do to get my voicemail working?


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

i can't seem to find this patch, anyone know what it's called?


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

just upgrade to 112 its easy. the patch for 111 is actually an sms patch but i have heard that it doesn't always work.


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

and is this the best way of upgrading to 1.1.2?

Getting Started iPhone Modding OS X current 3 - ModMyiFone - Wiki

Does anyone also know how to back up all your settings (SMS messages, notes) and if there's a way to get around reinstalling all the apps again?


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

cdncableguy said:


> just upgrade to 112 its easy. the patch for 111 is actually an sms patch but i have heard that it doesn't always work.


Do you know what its called? I just looked through the list and couldn't find it...


----------



## mattigee (Jan 27, 2008)

upgrade to 1.1.2
From what I currently understand it is now difficult to upgrade from 1.1.1 to 1.1.2 because there is no BSD Subsystem avail in the installer. I had this problem over a week ago when I tried to upgrade an iphone. I personally had the same issue with Rogers voicemail, the only time I got a notification was after I reset my phone or turned it on. After upgrading to 1.1.2 and/or soft upgrading to 1.1.3 the problem was fixed.
There is a soft 1.1.3 upgrade avail in installer, just make sure to follow the steps to the letter (instructions also avail at www.modmyifone.com)
I hope that helps.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

or go here
http://wiki.howardforums.com/index.php/IPhone


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

nutsngum said:


> i can't seem to find this patch, anyone know what it's called?


SMS Fix (Version 1.0.0) in the Unlocking Tools section. I cannot remember which source I needed to add, but modmyifone.com probably has it.

It installed without any issues and fixed the problem for me. It seems, to me, to be easier than updating to 1.1.2, but the choice is yours


----------

